# Massive PA100 no power output to subs



## bgx88 (Nov 4, 2010)

All right I have never repaired an amp before but have undergone some electronical modifications but not without walkthroughs pics etc. 

My brother has a Massive pa100 that of course he cranked up fried his subs and I think it sent voltage back and did something to the amp. He has new subs but no output when they are hooked up. I tested them on one of my amps and worked no prob so this is an amp problem.

The massive is a 2 channel amp that was bridged to give him the load and now neither channel is working and If im correct the amp did not go into protect. Any and all guidance would be appreciated thanks. 

And I also opened it up nothing "appears bad" but do not know how to go about testing it with my multi meter to start searching. But the amp does power up or atleast the power led lights up :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

You need to check the transistors in the power supply, all legs with a DMM

Does the amp go into protect or anything or is it just not powering up at all?


----------



## bgx88 (Nov 4, 2010)

With that being the case Im going to have to hook it up in a car since I dont have a test board. But last time i checked it the power led lit up and dont recall it being in protect thats why it took me a bit to figure why I had no output Checked my wiring and all before trying my own amp and that was the case. I will check it out and post results and thanks for the reply and go from there


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

The test I was talking about, you dont need it hooked up to any power, also depending on how the transistors are held down you might need to remove the board from the sink.

this read might be able to help you some

Basic Car Audio Electronics


----------



## bgx88 (Nov 4, 2010)

okay read up and believe I was testing the transistors 3 pronged in sets 2 clamped down with oval washer and secured with screws and they all run along the outside of the board with a conductive material that is visible. my reader since they all can very was reading 706 or close to that on all of them which I presumed was .7 volts? those were the matching type there were some others that did not match up or made the sound on the meter and read out to 0 which I think meant no current which is how they meant to be? sorry Im a tech guy but this is whole nother ball park troubleshooting circuits.


----------

